# 1 Brave Man on Mosquito



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I drove over the Causeway last night around 8-8:30 and there was a guy in a shanty rite behind Causeway sporting goods. I was shocked to say the least. Dark and thin ice doesn't mix in my book! I stopped down there today and measured his holes looked to be 3 to 4 inches thick. He was only about 100 yds off shore and must have had a bad itch to fish. I'm sure that it doesn't stay at 3-4 inches for very far. This report does not mean lets go try it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that is amazing. thanks for the info.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

That was me and my buddy. You seen the shanty there just off the causeway...just as it was gettin dark..... Thats as far as i was walkin at night.. Some lookers no takers....4 fow at that spot.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

4FT of water wow you just missed the drop off. You should have kept walking it drops off real fast! You will be able to feel it when you get to the drop off. LOL


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was planning on launching my boat tomorrow at mosquito. Are there ramps open and is there enough open water?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> That was me and my buddy.


 lol i was wondering. what kind of ice was it? was that all blown in and refroze ice that stacked up?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

2 days ago the north end was pretty much locked(NOT WALKABLE) my buddy and I was there at night so we was not to adventurous to walk very far we walked in 10' foot incraments stoped and drilled. spikes in hand..... that was about as far as we could walk out cause the ice was gettin thin as we walked out. ill fish on 3 but 2.5 is pushing it..........


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ya its pac ice the further you got out the slushier the stuff under the ice got....


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

LARGE "QUINJONNES"!!!! NO WAY FOR THIS GRAY 'OL BOY!! I got the boat out yesterday,instead... BE CAREFUL-MEN !!! & good luck!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ya I want to go ice fishing but not that bad..


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fish master said:


> That was me and my buddy. You seen the shanty there just off the causeway...just as it was gettin dark..... Thats as far as i was walkin at night.. Some lookers no takers....4 fow at that spot.



don,t end up like those ny ice guys,4ft of water isn,t much but 100yds out after dark and no one around could spell disaster, nxt week should solid up the ice if it doesn,t rot out this week.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

On skeeter as we speak


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope you don't give too many people any ideas...


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Fishmaster....Bigger cajones than I'll ever have. Going to have to be a bit longer for me. Plenty of open water out there yet to take a chance.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Wonder what the pucker factor is? I guarantee its high enough not to enjoy fishing. Congrats on being the first on punky skeeter ice.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

3.5-4" of ice is plenty especially for me!!! If I lived closer I would of already been out there....time to grow some boys and get fishing! haha....soon enough!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> 3.5-4" of ice is plenty especially for me!!! If I lived closer I would of already been out there....time to grow some boys and get fishing! haha....soon enough!


My "Boys" don't like Cold Water... lol.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ya don't need no dang ol auger! Just use the heel of yer boot!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy to think last year on erie we had 15-18 inches for a while.. Hope we get the deep freeze soon!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Calm down everyone. It's coming just have to be patient. I remember a few years ago we didn't get on the ice until early February and ended up fishing for nearly 2 months. It will happen eventually 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> On skeeter as we speak......in a boat


just funnin'


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't get me ​wrong its by far not ready to be walked on. Just c?ause I jumped doesn't mean everyone eles should.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

just going to build a floating dock mount my shanty on top with hole thru center of dock call it almost ice fishing


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

If its fishable on sunday i'll go out for sure with ya!!!!!!! PM me if you want company.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

There's sumthin about bein on ice you can "PEE" a hole through that is a "lil risky" ,, that keeps me off it !!! I did that once at Mogadore,& I swore I wouldn't do that again,,,,I'm just a man of my word!! You guys be FREAKIN CAREFUL OUT THERE!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fish master, did you do any good out on the ice atleast?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I walked out on the southend of mosquito yesterday and it cracked with every step. Too thin for me to be drilling holes yet.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

just got back from the north end and the ice isnt doing to good 2.5 3'' so hopfully this weekend it will lock back up... still not advisable to walk on...


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't say?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

or maybe im just sayin that so i have the whole lake to my self.....:B
worked all week have had all to myself....


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

fish master said:


> That was me and my buddy. You seen the shanty there just off the causeway...just as it was gettin dark..... Thats as far as i was walkin at night.. Some lookers no takers....4 fow at that spot.


I seen you out there and almost had a heart attack. You didn't have to worry though, I had phone in hand ready to call 911 if you disappeared. lol I probably know you to see you , but if you stop in the sport shop introduce yourself----So I can smack you. I was worried the whole time. lol Linda


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

anybody here ever fall thru the ice before? i did once when i lived in northern wisconsin and that experience cured me of going on thin ice and it was only waist deep, but unpleasant nonetheless......


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Once as a 7yr old kid playing ice hockey with a stick and a pop can on a forbidden pond, would have got my backside tanned but dad never found out, we snuck into my friends house basement, stripped, and dryed our clothes in the clothesdryer.
Once as an adult on mogadore ice fishing, ice would just break everytime I tryed to climb out, broke a trail about 30yrds to shore. Took alot of chances back then that I wouldn't even think about now.


----------

